# Charlie and Mr. Quaker in the house :)



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

*





[URL=http://s1098.photobucket.com/user/Sisden/media/Charlie%20and%20Mrquaker/537.jpg.html]







[/URL]
*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How wonderful to see Charlie and Mr. Quaker together.
I've missed these little guys!! Thanks for sharing their pictures, Si.*


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

*Thanks for looking  I've got another quaker called Freddie.
*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good to see your bird's Si....they look great. I am going to have a quaker someday...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*They are adorable  It's nice to see you again, Si!*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*They are too precious! *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

They are absolutely too sweet for words! They look like the love each other heaps.


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*They're just too gorgeous for words! I'd love a Quaker, but they are not allowed here in Western Australia. *


----------



## gabriella (Oct 21, 2013)

you have the most fluffy snuggly quakers ive ever seen. We have a colony of them in my neighborhood. It's so cool to see and hear them flying around in the summer. I haven't seen or heard them lately. They are smart birds to be able to adapt to living outside.


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Your quakers are my favourite quakers  ! They remind me of teddy bears, all snugly, fluffy and cute.


----------

